# ace and deuce's 1st bird



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Now that you know they like birds, use birds in the frozen state. They get all the fun of feathers but they can't get very far chomping down on them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how exciting! It's fantastic to see the instinct come out in these guys!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Like Swampy said, go frozen now that you know they like birds. And if they clamp down on the frozen bird, gently but firmly push it into the pups mouth rather than pulling on it. Pup should open his mouth when that happens.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Uh oh, the bug has bitten another! Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep,and bit hard!!!


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

I talked to the neighbor, who just got a pellet gun, and asked him if he comes up with any birds to bring to my house. well he texted me yesterday but I was away and asked him to keep it in the freezer for me. so later today I should have a frozen bird for my pups to work with today. I'm excited


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

I never seen em run so fast when I tossed that frozen bird today.

it really helped freezing it, they do not like to give it up.

I let them keep it in their mouth for a little while before prying open their mouth while praising them for finding the bird.

after the session was over and I took em both of lead, they charged outside through the doggie door to where we were training to try to find the bird. it was pretty awesome!

I snapped a few photots, I'll have to try to figure out how to post them.


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

this one is a little off topic, but i finally figured out how to post pictures... this is from a few weeks ago when we went to the river


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The pup looks rather pleased. 

Word of warning, get a larger diameter rope for that pup. He's gonna give you a serious rope burn with the one you've got. :doh:


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> The pup looks rather pleased.
> 
> Word of warning, get a larger diameter rope for that pup. He's gonna give you a serious rope burn with the one you've got. :doh:


i was thinking the same, ty


----------

